# S1: Tomb of Horrors - OOC



## kinem (Oct 11, 2011)

[sblock=cover]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

So I'm currently between games as a PBP DM. I'm mulling an idea for a human-centered high-technology high-magic homebrew world but that's not ready yet.

So for a little 'light diversion' I might like to run the infamous old school killer dungeon. Every DM thinks about it ...

I've never played it, but certainly have become too familiar with it to ever fairly be a PC in it.

I'm thinking that might be a common problem. Ideally, I'd like very highly experienced players who haven't ever been around the block enough times to play it or read through it  Though if you read it a long time ago and have forgotten most of the details I think that's fine.

Rules would be Pathfinder, 4 PCs, level 9. Setting would be Greyhawk.  (See post #12 for character creation rules, and house rules here.)

I considered Return to the ToH but that module, while it has a lot of cool things in it, is too long for PBP. Also, it contains the original ToH but is for higher (15th) level characters. Basically, in RttToH, your high level PCs face threats; waltz through the ToH losing only a few PCs along the way; face more threats; then face even worse threats and probably all die  So for now I think the original should be given its fair share of attention.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit:

house rules:

A wizard can choose at 1st level not to form an arcane bond or get a familiar, and would get a wizard bonus feat instead.

A wizard can learn witch spells but treats them as one spell level higher.

A witch can choose at 1st level not to have a familiar and would get a bonus feat instead, which must be a metamagic feat, item creation feat, or hex-related (or otherwise witch-related) feat. Such a witch prepares and learns spells using a spellbook in the manner of a wizard.

A witch can learn wizard spells but treats them as one spell level higher.

A paladin's (or anti-paladin's) smite damage applies only up to once per round, though missed attacks don't count against this limit.

New feat:

Mojo Skin:
Whenever you get magical tattoos as "slotless" versions of standard slotted magic items, it only costs as much as the standard items. (Normally it costs twice as much as the standard items.)

Modified feat:
The spell level adjustment for Persistent Spell is +3.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 11, 2011)

You can count me as interested as most of my (few) games as a player are on halt.


----------



## Ballistic (Oct 11, 2011)

I would be interested as well. Its been a long time since I've even looked at anything from 3.5, meaning I haven't looked through this adventure in a really long time.


----------



## kinem (Oct 11, 2011)

Good.

Strahd & any newcomers: What is your level of ToH knowledge, and how often can you post? I prefer a 1/day target rate but realize that's often unrealistic.


----------



## Ballistic (Oct 11, 2011)

I have zero experience in ToH, which from your original post thats what you want, correct? 

I can hit your target of one post per day but I doubt you'll get that from a PbP site.

Also if I'm accepted and the thread takes off, I plan on playing a paladin, race is still undetermined.


----------



## kinem (Oct 11, 2011)

No experience with ToH is best, yes.

One thing I will say for those who don't already know is that the module is heavy on traps, so there should be at least one PC who is good at dealing with them. With a lot of thoughtfulness, preparation, and luck it was possible to get through the original version of the module without much combat or damage. If you lacked a little bit in one of those areas, you were dead. The updated version of the module is less deadly but has more monsters.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh I'm intereted but I promised myself I'll just run one game and that's it. However, I've done research in ye olden days when I still had the time to run several games. The 3.5 conversion is dubbed "The tomb of mild inconveniences" because it's so much easier than the AD&D variant.

I've glanced over the AD&D book back when I was considering either running that or doing my own conversion to 3.5, and I also was considering running a game set in ancient Netheryl at the time before Kraster's folly.

Ok so anyway, I've spoiled the end for myself if nothing else, and the only way I'd want to play is if by some miracle you'd consider running the original module or you want to do your own conversion (be it with prep or on the fly)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 12, 2011)

I played many adventures but ToH I did not.


----------



## kinem (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll run it if I can get at least 3 players.

Using the original wouldn't work with 3.5 or Pathfinder, but doing my own conversion might. I was already planning on modifying some of WotC's conversion.

How deadly do you guys want it to be? As examples of the different options:

1) Poison does ability damage if you fail a save (as normal in 3.X), but a single dose is unlikely to be fatal.

2) Poison is save or die as in the original (AD&D). (If you got poisoned in the first place, it's your own fault because you were insufficiently cautious!)

A) Search checks can be performed as normal, usually by visual inspection, and usually pose no danger.

B) If you don't prod that dusty surface with your 10' pole (which nobody would dare leave home without), you don't even get a search check of it. Prodding the wrong thing can be dangerous, as is missing a trap


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 12, 2011)

1.B. sounds like fun.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 13, 2011)

I dont know much about pathfinder, but i love 3.5. I never even heard of ToH before, even though i've played Greyhawk extensively in 1st Ed.


----------



## kinem (Oct 13, 2011)

WS, pathfinder is similar to 3.5. The main differences are:
- the way skill points work
- point buy values for ability scores are different
- the use of CMB and CMD which is supposed to simplify things like grappling
- various tweaks (mostly boosts) to the races and classes
- changes to some spells, skills & feats and addition of new ones
- traits are like extra half-strength feats that you only get at 1st level
- you get feats at levels 1,3,5,7,9,...

See the online PFSRD here. The SRD includes errata so it takes precedence over the books.

So who's in? It looks like we'll have 3 or 4 players:
Strahd: interested
Ballistic: paladin
Myth: possible
WarShrike: loves 3.5 

I'll base my Pathfinder conversion of S1 partly on the original, partly on 3.5 conversions and partly just add some ideas of my own. 9th level works better than 10th I think. Pathfinder characters tend to be a little tougher than in 3.5 ... as does S1 

Character creation will be as follows:
9th level
standard races
20 point buy
hp = max 1st level then average-rounded-up for each additional level (so d10 = 6, etc.)
50k gp
2 traits
sources: Any Paizo in the online SRD. Non-Paizo sources that are in the SRD may be allowed on a case by case basis.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm looking over the SRD and am considering a Bard/Rogue, or Ranger/Rogue. So if no one wants to make a Rogue, i can have that covered.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 13, 2011)

I will take a dwarf, since we need an underground dweller with a keen eye in such a place. Not sure about the class yet, maybe a fighter who can take a lot of damage for the others with high Reflex and Fort values.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 17, 2011)

I doubt I'll have the time. I'm keen on finishing VotD and between that I have family issues now, and then I have to invest time in both making stuf fin After Effects as well as writing my own novel.

I also dislike PF. 20 pb and using a system I loathe would just urge me to break a Wizard, which is not the purpouse of such a game


----------



## kinem (Oct 17, 2011)

Myth and Legend said:


> I doubt I'll have the time. I'm keen on finishing VotD and between that I have family issues now, and then I have to invest time in both making stuf fin After Effects as well as writing my own novel.
> 
> I also dislike PF. 20 pb and using a system I loathe would just urge me to break a Wizard, which is not the purpouse of such a game




OK, MaL, no problem though it would have been cool to have you aboard. I am wondering what it is you dislike about PF.

It is true that 3.X (and PF) provide fewer opportunities for roleplaying than older editions did, especially when it comes to dealing with traps. It may not be fair to a merely average-IQ player to describe what his Int 19 rogue sees and ask him to decide exactly what steps he takes to try to bypass a trap, instead of letting him roll a skill check, but it's a hell of a lot more fun for the intellectuals (like those who founded D&D) to face those challenges as thinking players rather than as die rollers. If you think you have what it takes to play a high-Int PC, then you'd better bring it! And really, I think more players would enjoy that style of play than not. I will try to recapture at least a little of that old-school flavor here, although not to the extent of getting rid of the rogue skills.

How are the rest of you doing?

We could use an arcane caster, especially a wizard since utility spells could come in handy. [MENTION=24609]Strahd_Von_Zarovich[/MENTION], if you are undecided on a class, perhaps you should consider that option. [MENTION=6683661]Ballistic[/MENTION]'s paladin will have some useful abilities. A cleric could also come in handy, and not just for more healing, since they get some decent divination spells. [MENTION=54955]WarShrike[/MENTION], either of the options you mentioned should be fine additions to the party.

EDIT: A few house rules have been added to the first post of the thread.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 18, 2011)

I love regular 3.5, I just dislike PF as it is third party (glorified homebrew i call it)

I am confident I can bring it (playing a high Int character). By breaking a Wizard I was referencing just playing an optimized one because of the low PB (the lower the PB the weaker melee and hybrid classes get. A Wizard needs only Int and Con, and with one simple and broken feat from DM even Con can be scrapped).


----------



## Ballistic (Oct 18, 2011)

Glorified homebrew? So first let me say this, I really do respect your opinion and mean in no way by this, to attack you. But really? isn't every table top just a glorified home brew? DnD is the father of all table tops, I do not deny that and would still play 3.5, but its lost its way. There are more books in than an entire encyclopdeia library, or pretty close to it. Then you add in the 4th Ed...talk about wrist cutters, simply Wizards lost their way and continue to do so, PF is doing the same as well. Much like 3.5, PF is pushing out books at a retarded pace, 1-3 a year. Their following suit with 3.5 and I can't stand it. I actually came to this site in hopes to find something along the lines of AFMBE, D20 Modern, or Warhammer 40K, which apparently are not as popular as I thought/hoped. So again this was in no way an attack on you Myth, just responding to what you said.

I am still interested in this game, though we need to fill in the gaps before I commit 110% of my time to it, mainly because I hate making a character and then the thread/game dies for whatever reason. I'll be watching this thread still and by my count we need at least 2 more players.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 18, 2011)

I have no problem with 3.5 (I played it a lot) or pathfinder (Only once, with the vanishing HolyMan), thought my favorite system is Chaosium Call of Cthulhu. The new D&D 4th edition is horrible from my point of view.

Now for my dwarf character – a sorcerer is not a typical class for a dwarf so it is ability depended so I will see what I can do. A cleric on the other hand can be handy for a dwarf, I can boost his curing and casting resistance spells ability and the trap finding abilities somehow (not sure how yet).


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 18, 2011)

Ballistic - PF is not created by WOTC and this for me, is homebrew. I don't say they did a bad, or worse job. I have no great experience with it, apart from knowing that they tried to balance the casters by removing/rewriting some spells and failed horribly.

If it lacks balance, and the lore is made up by people like you and me (but who also charge for the use of their stuff) then I'll say no.

I have access to all the 3.5 material and as broken as it is, at least I've learned it since coming here and I know where I can expect things to go sour.

All in all it's a personal thing - I just don't see any benefits to PF in order to research and learn it in favor of 3.5

4th edition I've condemned completely, and the only reason I might try it some day, when the moon turns pink and I have a lot of free time again, is because WOTC supports that, issues out erratas and provides a comprehensive character builder, which is really neat and helpful. Right now building a level 20 caster for 3.5 might take the better part of a week if spread out.

Strahd_Von_Zarovich: Dwarves are generally poor sorcerers. I'd recommend Lesser Aasimar instead, or a Star Elf (if i remember correctly) since they get + cha. If you are dead set on a Dwarf, make use of the Gold Dwarves from Faerun as they at least don't have a -2 Cha (they get a penalty to Dex instead).

A Cleric is a much better choice than a Sorc in this scenario. For healing all you need are the Vigor line of spells from SC, and some wands of Lesser Vigor. All the OOC healing you need. In-combat healing is generally sub-par use of spells, though it depends. A Dwarven cleric can become a fearsome melee fighter. (not Fighter as in the Fighter class - 10 times better!)

It depends on whether the DM will allow DMM (divine metamagic) and DMM: Persist in particular. If not (and he should definitely ban nightsticks from LM) then you can somewhat forego Cha for other stats. If he does allow it, definitely go for a Gold Dwarf (though Human will be better)

Out of the box, clerics are pretty strong. You can also consider a Druid, as the animal companion can scout ahead (as well as summoned animals) and he can wildshape into something with a burrowing speed or something that can break trough walls etc. which could save your party from nasty situations.


----------



## kinem (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a lot more respect for Paizo than I do for WotC, especially in regards to how they treat their customers but also in regards to design. They're gamers, not suits. Also, I don't consider PF to be third party, because PF _isn't_ 3.5; it's a new edition in the 3.X line. BTW, martial classes got boosts. Rogues can sneak attack most undead, fighters can now fight, and paladins kick rear ends and are probably overpowered. It's different.

I do agree, sadly, that PF is starting to become bloated as 3.5 long ago did. It is the way of all editions. No need to turn this into an edition war thread 

But the main reason to learn PF is simply that a lot of people play it. Unlike most 'homebrews' where you'll never see the same rules elsewhere, there are plenty of opportunities to play PF both online and F2F.

Anyway, I believe we have 3 interested players including WarShrike, which is enough.

Strahd, I believe that a dwarven cleric would be a good choice.

BTW, to reiterate the PC creation rules: no 3.5 material is allowed. Everything must come from the PF SRD. Standard races only (same list as the old 3.5 PH). There is no vigor line of healing spells, but there is a slew of cool new spell options. Persistent spell is a metamagic feat but has nothing to do with divine metamagic; it makes spells harder to resist. Probably overpowered too BTW


----------



## Ballistic (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll get started on fleshing a character out and we still need a rogue type? or is WS taking care of that? As far as races go...I'll be human I suppose. You did say base races ONLY correct? My first thoughts went to aasimar, but I remember you said standard races and in most PF I've played aasimar, along with the other bestiary races, were made standard. So if you could let me/us know and I'll be more than happy to get started.

MAL, well said. I have some horrible memories of 3.5 and I actually posted interest in a 4th Edition Kingmaker, its for the story and not the platform. Maybe 5th Edition will be better and bring my faith in WoTC back.


----------



## kinem (Oct 18, 2011)

WS was talking about a multiclassed rogue.

The Bestiary races might not be well balanced; however, after looking at the aasimar I find it acceptable. I will allow those races on a case by case basis, so go ahead.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2011)

kinem said:


> [sblock=starting info]
> WS, pathfinder is similar to 3.5. The main differences are:
> - the way skill points work
> - point buy values for ability scores are different
> ...





I see no arcanist and healers. Am I right on this?

I am thinking a trans muter with Necromancy and enchantment as opposition schools.

Thoughts?

[sblock]
0 level
Abjuration
Resistance 	
	Subject gains +1 on saving throws. 	CRB
Conjuration
Acid Splash 	
	Orb deals 1d3 acid damage. 	CRB
Drench 	
	A sudden downpour soaks a target creature or object. 	Blog
Divination
Detect Magic 	
	Detects all spells and magic items within 60 ft. 	CRB
Detect Poison 	
	Detects poison in one creature or small object. 	CRB
Read Magic 	
	Read scrolls and spellbooks. 	CRB

Evocation
Breeze 	
	Create a light wind that blows against target from direction of your choice. 	Blog
Dancing Lights 	
	Creates torches or other lights. 	CRB
Flare 	
	Dazzles one creature (–1 on attack rolls). 	CRB
Light 	
	Object shines like a torch. 	CRB
Penumbra 	
	Protects creature or object touched from bright light. 	Blog
Ray of Frost 	
	Ray deals 1d3 cold damage. 	CRB
Scoop 	
	Create a scoop of force to pick up or carry liquids. 	Blog
Spark 	
	Ignites flammable objects. 	APG
Illusion
Ghost Sound 	
	Figment sounds. 	CRB
Haunted Fey Aspect 	
	You surround yourself with disturbing illusions. 	UC

Transmutation
Jolt 	
	Deal 1d3 electrical damage with a ranged touch attack. 	Blog
Mage Hand 	
	5-pound telekinesis. 	CRB
Mending 	
	Makes minor repairs on an object. 	CRB
Message 	
	Whisper conversation at distance. 	CRB
Open/Close 	
	Opens or closes small or light things. 	CRB
Root 	
	Reinforces a subjects defense against being moved or tripped. 	Blog
Universal
Arcane Mark 	
	Inscribes a personal rune on an object or creature (visible or invisible). 	CRB
Prestidigitation 	
	Performs minor tricks.

1st-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells from Paizo
Spell Name 	M/F 	Description 	Source
Abjuration
Adjuring Step 	
	You can move slowly and safely and still cast spells, until you move quickly, make an attack, or cast a harmful spell. 	UC
Alarm 	
	Wards an area for 2 hours/level. 	CRB
Endure Elements 	
	Exist comfortably in hot or cold regions. 	CRB
Hold Portal 	
	Holds door shut. 	CRB
Peacebond 	
	Locks a weapon in place on the target’s body. 	UC
Prot. from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law 	
	+2 to AC and saves, plus additional protection against selected alignment. 	CRB
Shield 	
	Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles. 	CRB
Shock Shield 	
	A shield of force protects you until you dismiss it in an explosion of electricity. 	UC
Conjuration
Abundant Ammunition 	
	Replaces nonmagical ammunition every round. 	UC
Air Bubble 	
	Creates a small pocket of air around your head or an object. 	UC
Corrosive Touch 	
	Touch attack deals 1d4 acid/level. 	UM
Grease 	
	Makes 10-ft. square or one object slippery. 	CRB
Icicle Dagger 	
	Masterwork ice dagger deals +1 cold damage. 	UM
Infernal Healing 	
	Touch a creature with devils blood, giving it fast healing 1. 	ISWG
Ki Arrow 	
	Arrow deals damage as your unarmed strike. 	UM
Mage Armor 	
	Gives subject +4 armor bonus. 	CRB
Mount 	
	Summons riding horse for 2 hours/level. 	CRB
Obscuring Mist 	
	Fog surrounds you. 	CRB
Stumble Gap 	F 	Small hole trips creatures. 	APG
Summon Minor Monster 	
	Summon 1d3 Tiny animals. 	UM
Summon Monster I 	
	Summons extraplanar creature to fight for you. 	CRB
Unseen Servant 	
	Invisible force obeys your commands. 	CRB
Divination
Anticipate Peril 	
	Target gains a bonus on one initiative check. 	UM
Comprehend Languages 	
	You understand all spoken and written languages. 	CRB
Detect Charm 	
	As detect magic, except you immediately detect the strength and location of each charm, compulsion, and possession aura on all creatures in the area. 	ASoL
Detect Secret Doors 	
	Reveals hidden doors within 60 ft. 	CRB
Detect Undead 	
	Reveals undead within 60 ft. 	CRB
Identify 	
	Gives +10 bonus to identify magic items. 	CRB
See Alignment 	
	Pick an alignment; in your sight, creatures and items with that alignment emit a ghostly radiance. 	UC
True Strike 	
	+20 on your next attack roll. 	CRB
Enchantment
Bungle 	
	Target takes a -20 penalty on its next attack roll or check. 	UM
Charm Person 	
	Makes one person your friend. 	CRB
Delusional Pride 	
	Target is penalized on attacks and checks but gains bonus against charms and compulsions. 	UM
Hypnotism 	
	Fascinates 2d4 HD of creatures. 	CRB
Lock Gaze 	
	You compel the target to only look at you for the duration of the spell. 	UC
Memory Lapse 	
	Subject forgets events back to last turn. 	APG
Moment of Greatness 	
	Doubles a morale bonus. 	UC
Sleep 	
	Puts 4 HD of creatures into magical slumber. 	CRB
Unprepared Combatant 	
	Target takes -4 on initiative and Reflex saves. 	UM
Evocation
Burning Hands 	
	1d4/level fire damage (max 5d4). 	CRB
Ear-Piercing Scream 	
	Deal sonic damage and daze target. 	UM
Flare Burst 	
	As flare, but affects all creatures in 10 ft. 	APG
Floating Disk 	
	Creates 3-ft.-diameter horizontal disk that holds 100 lbs./level. 	CRB
Hydraulic Push 	
	Wave of water bull rushes an enemy. 	APG
Magic Missile 	
	1d4+1 damage; +1 missile per two levels above 1st (max 5). 	CRB
Shocking Grasp 	
	Touch delivers 1d6/level electricity damage (max 5d6). 	CRB
Illusion
Color Spray 	
	Knocks unconscious, blinds, and/or stuns weak creatures. 	CRB
Dazzling Blade 	

	RG
Disguise Self 	
	Changes your appearance. 	CRB
Illusion of Calm 	
	You appear to be standing still, even when you take some actions. 	UC
Magic Aura 	
	Alters object's magic aura. 	CRB
Negative Reaction 	
	Targeted creature may not positively influence anyone. 	UC
Shadow Weapon 	
	Create a quasi-real masterwork weapon. 	UM
Silent Image 	
	Creates minor illusion of your design. 	CRB
Vanish 	
	As invisibility for 1 round/level (5 max). 	APG
Ventriloquism 	
	Throws voice for 1 min./level. 	CRB
Necromancy
Cause Fear 	
	One creature of 5 HD or less flees for 1d4 rounds. 	CRB
Chill Touch 	
	One touch/level deals 1d6 damage and possibly 1 Str damage. 	CRB
Decompose Corpse 	
	Turn a corpse into a clean skeleton. 	UM
Interrogation 	
	Target answers questions or suffers pain. 	UM
Ray of Enfeeblement 	
	Ray causes 1d6 Str penalty + 1 per 2 levels. 	CRB
Ray of Sickening 	
	Ray makes the subject sickened. 	UM
Restore Corpse 	
	Skeletal corpse grows flesh. 	UM
Sculpt Corpse 	
	Makes corpse look like another creature. 	APG
Transmutation
Alter Winds 	
	Increase/decrease strength of natural winds. 	APG
Animate Rope 	
	Makes a rope move at your command. 	CRB
Ant Haul 	
	Triples carrying capacity of a creature. 	APG
Break 	
	Gives an object the broken condition. 	APG
Burning Disarm 	
	A metal object instantly becomes red hot possibly causing the wielder to drop it or take damage. 	CEoD
Crafter's Curse 	
	Subject takes –5 on Craft skill checks. 	APG
Crafter's Fortune 	
	Subject gains +5 on next Craft check. 	APG
Damp Powder 	
	Ruins ammunition loaded in the targeted firearm. 	UC
Dancing Lantern 	
	Animates a lantern that follows you. 	APG
Enlarge Person 	
	Humanoid creature doubles in size. 	CRB
Erase 	
	Mundane or magical writing vanishes. 	CRB
Expeditious Excavation 	
	Moves 5-ft. cubes of earth. 	APG
Expeditious Retreat 	
	Your base speed increases by 30 ft. 	CRB
Fabricate Bullets 	M 	Converts 1 pound of metal into ammunition. 	UC
Feather Fall 	
	Objects or creatures fall slowly. 	CRB
Forced Quiet 	
	Target cannot make loud noises. 	UM
Gravity Bow 	
	Arrows do damage as though one size category bigger. 	APG
Jump 	
	Subject gets bonus on Acrobatics checks. 	CRB
Jury-Rig 	
	Removes the broken condition from the targeted object. 	UC
Liberating Command 	
	Target makes an Escape Artist check as an immediate action and gains a bonus on it. 	UC
Lighten Object 	

	FoB
Longshot 	
	Grants a +10-foot bonus to the range increment for any ranged weapon fired. 	UC
Magic Weapon 	
	Weapon gains +1 bonus. 	CRB
Mirror Strike 	
	You may strike multiple opponents with a single attack. 	UC
Polypurpose Panacea 	
	Gain a relaxing or entertaining effect. 	UM
Reduce Person 	
	Humanoid creature halves in size. 	CRB
Reinforce Armaments 	
	Temporarily mitigates the fragile quality in targeted weapon or armor. 	UC
Snapdragon Fireworks 	
	Create 1 dragon firework/level. 	UM
Stone Fist 	
	Your unarmed strikes are lethal. 	APG
Touch of Gracelessness 	
	Subject loses 1d6 + 1 Dex/two levels and is prone to falling down. 	APG
Touch of the Sea 	
	Swim speed becomes 30 ft. 	APG
Unerring Weapon 	
	Grants a +2 bonus, +1 per four caster levels, on attack rolls to confirm a critical hit. 	UC
Vocal Alteration 	
	Disguise target's voice. 	UM
Weaken Powder 	
	Targeted firearm's ammunition halves the firearm's range and imposes a –2 penalty on damage rolls. 	UC
Youthful Appearance 	
	Target appears younger. 	UM
Back to Top
2nd-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells from Paizo
Spell Name 	M/F 	Description 	Source
Abjuration
Arcane Lock 	M 	Magically locks a portal or chest. 	CRB
Book Ward 	
	As protection from energy, except lasts much longer and only protects against acid and fire damage. 	SoS
Bullet Shield 	
	You gain a +4 def lection bonus to AC against firearm attacks. 	UC
Endure Elements, Communal 	
	As endure elements, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC
Miserable Pity 	
	Opponents cannot attack a pathetic creature. 	UM
Obscure Object 	
	Masks object against scrying. 	CRB
Protection from Arrows 	
	Subject gains DR 10/magic against ranged attacks. 	CRB
Resist Energy 	
	Ignores first 10 (or more) points of damage per attack from specified energy type. 	CRB
Warding Weapon 	F 	The weapon you use for the focus of this spell defends you, allowing you to cast spells without provoking attacks of opportunity. 	UC
Conjuration
Acid Arrow 	
	Ranged touch attack; 2d4 damage for 1 round + 1 round/three levels. 	CRB
Arrow Eruption 	
	Creates duplicates of killing arrow. 	APG
Create Pit 	F 	Creates an extradimensional pit. 	APG
Cushioning Bands 	
	Force bands protect against crushing. 	UM
Dust of Twilight 	
	Black particles extinguish light sources within area. 	APG
Fiery Shuriken 	M 	Calls forth several fiery projectiles ready to be flung at opponents. 	UC
Fog Cloud 	
	Fog obscures vision. 	CRB
Glitterdust 	
	Blinds creatures, outlines invisible creatures. 	CRB
Mount, Communal 	
	As mount, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC
Protection from Chaos, Communal 	
	As protection from chaos, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC
Protection from Evil, Communal 	
	As protection from evil, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC
Protection from Good, Communal 	
	As protection from good, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC
Protection from Law, Communal 	
	As protection from law, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC
Reloading Hands 	
	Loads a single shot into your weapon every round. 	UC
Retrieve Item 	
	Call an item instantly to you hand from nearby by speaking a special word and snapping your fingers. The spell fails if the item is in the possession of another creature. 	CTR
Returning Weapon 	
	Grants a weapon the returning special weapon quality. 	UC
Slipstream 	
	Wave boosts creature’s speed. 	APG
Stone Call 	
	2d6 damage to all creatures in area. 	APG
Summon Monster II 	
	Summons extraplanar creature to fight for you. 	CRB
Summon Swarm 	
	Summons swarm of bats, rats, or spiders. 	CRB
Web 	
	Fills 20-ft.-radius spread with sticky spiderwebs that can grapple foes and impair movement. 	CRB
Web Shelter 	
	Create a comfortable shelter made of webbing. 	UM
Divination
Blood Transcription 	
	Wizard Only. Learn a spell from the target's blood. 	UM
Create Treasure Map 	M 	Creates treasure map out of a creature’s corpse. 	APG
Detect Thoughts 	
	Allows “listening” to surface thoughts. 	CRB
Elemental Speech 	
	Enables you to speak to elementals and some creatures. 	APG
Locate Object 	
	Senses direction toward object (specific or type). 	CRB
See Invisibility 	
	Reveals invisible creatures or objects. 	CRB
Share Language 	
	Subject understands chosen language. 	APG
Share Memory 	
	Share one memory with the target. 	UM
Spell Guage 	

	FoB
Enchantment
Bestow Weapon Proficiency 	
	Grants a creature proficiency in a single weapon for short period of time. 	UC
Compassionate Ally 	
	Target is compelled to help injured ally. 	UM
Daze Monster 	
	Living creature of 6 HD or less loses its next action. 	CRB
Delay Pain 	
	Ignore pain for 1 hour/level. 	UM
Hideous Laughter 	
	Subject loses actions for 1 round/level. 	CRB
Oppressive Boredom 	
	Target loses its next action. 	UM
Qualm 	
	Target gains penalties on ability checks, skill checks, and concentration checks until it spends an entire round doing nothing. 	UC
Ricochet Shot 	
	Imbues a projectile weapon to give its ammunition the ability to ricochet. 	UC
Seducer's Eyes 	

	FoB
Tactical Acumen 	
	You gain an additional +1 on attack rolls or to AC due to battlefield positioning. 	UC
Touch of Idiocy 	
	Subject takes 1d6 penalty to Int, Wis, and Cha. 	CRB
Unnatural Lust 	
	Target is compelled to kiss or caress another creature. 	UM
Evocation
Admonishing Ray 	
	You fire one nonlethal force ray plus one additional ray for every four levels (maximum three rays). Each ray deals 4d6 points of nonlethal damage. 	TEoG
Burning Gaze 	
	Inflict 1d6 fire damage to creature by looking at it. 	APG
Continual Flame 	M 	Makes a permanent, heatless light. 	CRB
Darkness 	
	20-ft. radius of supernatural shadow. 	CRB
Defensive Shock 	
	Electricity damages your attackers. 	UM
Elemental Touch 	
	Gain energy damage touch attack. 	APG
Fire Breath 	
	Exhale a cone of flame at will. 	APG
Flaming Sphere 	
	Rolling ball of fire deals 3d6 fire damage. 	CRB
Frigid Touch 	
	Target takes cold damage and is staggered. 	UM
Frost Fall 	
	The area is covered in a chilling frost. 	UC
Gust of Wind 	
	Blows away or knocks down smaller creatures. 	CRB
Pilfering Hand 	
	You may seize an object or manipulate it from afar. 	UC
Protective Penumbra 	
	Shadow protects the target from light. 	UM
Scorching Ray 	
	Ranged touch attack deals 4d6 fire damage, + 1 ray/four levels (max 3). 	CRB
Shatter 	
	Sonic energy damages objects or crystalline creatures. 	CRB
Spontaneous Immolation 	
	Target takes 3d6 points of fire damage and catches on fire. 	UC
Illusion
Blur 	
	Attacks miss subject 20% of the time. 	CRB
Disguise Other 	
	As disguise self, but affects you or another. 	UM
Ghostly Disguise 	
	You look like a ghost of yourself. 	UM
Haunting Mists 	
	Creatures are shaken and take Wis damage. 	UM
Hypnotic Pattern 	
	Fascinates 2d4 + level HD of creatures. 	CRB
Invisibility 	
	Subject is invisible for 1 min./level or until it attacks. 	CRB
Mad Hallucination 	
	Target takes penalties to mental actions. 	UM
Magic Mouth 	M 	Object speaks once when triggered. 	CRB
Minor Image 	
	As silent image, plus some sound. 	CRB
Mirror Image 	
	Creates decoy duplicates of you. 	CRB
Misdirection 	
	Misleads divinations for 1 creature or object. 	CRB
Phantom Trap 	M 	Makes item seem trapped. 	CRB
Symbol of Mirroring 	M 	Triggered rune creates mirror images. 	UM


Transmutation
Accelerate Poison 	
	Hastens targeted poison’s onset. 	APG
Adoration 	
	You gain a bonus on Diplomacy checks and performance combat checks. 	UC
Alter Self 	
	Assume form of a Small or Medium humanoid. 	CRB
Animal Aspect 	
	You gain some of the beneficial qualities of an animal. 	UC
Ant Haul, Communal 	
	As ant haul, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC
Badger's Ferocity 	
	Weapons are keen while you concentrate. 	UM
Bear's Endurance 	
	Subject gains +4 to Con for 1 min./level. 	CRB
Boiling Blood 	
	Targets take fire damage; orcs get +2 Strength. 	UM
Bull's Strength 	
	Subject gains +4 to Str for 1 min./level. 	CRB
Cat's Grace 	
	Subject gains +4 to Dex for 1 min./level. 	CRB
Certain Grip 	
	You gain a +4 competence bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks and to CMD. 	UC
Codespeak 	
	Grant all recipients ability to speak, read and write a new secret language. 	SD
Darkvision 	
	See 60 ft. in total darkness. 	CRB
Destabilize Powder 	
	Ammunition in the targeted firearm is prone to misfire. 	UC
Disfiguring Touch 	
	Target becomes disfigured. 	UM
Eagle's Splendor 	
	Subject gains +4 to Cha for 1 min./level. 	CRB
Fox's Cunning 	
	Subject gains +4 to Int for 1 min./level. 	CRB
Glide 	
	You take no falling damage, move 60 ft./round while falling. 	APG
Greensight 	

	RG
Hidden Knowledge 	
	You purposely forget some information which is transcribed upon you in the form of a tattoo. 	SD
Kinetic Reverberation 	
	Channels the force of an enemy’s attack back into its weapon. 	UC
Knock 	
	Opens locked or magically sealed door. 	CRB
Levitate 	
	Subject moves up and down at your direction. 	CRB
Magic Siege Engine 	
	Siege gains +1 on targeting and damage rolls. 	UC
Make Whole 	
	Repairs an object. 	CRB
Masterwork Transformation 	M 	Make a normal item into a masterwork one. 	UM
Owl's Wisdom 	
	Subject gains +4 to Wis for 1 min./level. 	CRB
Pyrotechnics 	
	Turns fire into blinding light or thick smoke. 	CRB
Recoil Fire 	
	Ammunition in the targeted firearm generates excessive recoil. 	UC
Reinforce Armaments, Communal 	
	As reinforce armaments, but you may divide the duration among objects touched. 	UC
Rope Trick 	
	As many as eight creatures hide in extradimensional space. 	CRB
Sculpt Simulacrum 	
	Alter a simulacrum's appearance. 	UM
Silk To Steel 	
	Use a scarf as a shield or whip. 	UM
Spider Climb 	
	Grants ability to walk on walls and ceilings. 	CRB
Stabilize Powder 	
	Ammunition in the targeted firearm is less likely to misfire. 	UC
Staggering Fall 	
	Cause additional damage to a falling creature. 	RG
Telekinetic Assembly 	F 	Assembles a siege engine using 1 fewer worker for every two caster levels. 	UC
Thunder Fire 	
	Ammunition in the targeted firearm deafens opponents. 	UC
Twisted Space 	
	Targeted creature’s attacks target a random square instead of the intended target. 	UC
Whispering Wind 	
	Sends a short message 1 mile/level. 	CRB


3rd-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells from Paizo
Spell Name 	M/F 	Description 	Source
Abjuration
Cloak of Winds 	
	Creates a screen of wind around you. 	APG
Dispel Magic 	
	Cancels one magical spell or effect. 	CRB
Explosive Runes 	
	Deals 6d6 damage when read. 	CRB
Magic Circle against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law 	
	As protection spells, but 10-ft. radius and 10 min./level. 	CRB
Nondetection 	M 	Hides subject from divination, scrying. 	CRB
Protection from Arrows, Communal 	
	As protection from arrows, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC
Protection from Energy 	
	Absorbs 12 points/level of damage from one kind of energy. 	CRB
Resist Energy, Communal 	
	As resist energy, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC

Conjuration
Ablative Barrier 	F 	Surrounds the target with layers of force. 	UC
Aqueous Orb 	
	Creates rolling sphere of water. 	APG
Ash Storm 	
	Hamper vision and movement. 	UM
Mad Monkeys 	
	Summon a swarm of mischievous monkeys. 	UM
Pellet Blast 	M 	Creates an explosion of conjured metal pellets. 	UC
Phantom Driver 	
	Conjures a phantom to drive vehicles. 	UC
Phantom Steed 	
	Magic horse appears for 1 hour/level. 	CRB
Rain of Frogs 	
	Summon a swarm of poisonous frogs. 	UM
Returning weapon. Communal 	
	As returning weapon, but you may divide the duration among weapons touched. 	UC
Sepia Snake Sigil 	M 	Creates text symbol that immobilizes reader. 	CRB
Sleet Storm 	
	Hampers vision and movement. 	CRB
Spiked Pit 	
	As create pit, but filled with spikes. 	APG
Stinking Cloud 	
	Nauseating vapors, 1 round/level. 	CRB
Summon Monster III 	
	Summons extraplanar creature to fight for you. 	CRB

Divination
Arcane Sight 	
	Magical auras become visible to you. 	CRB
Blood Biography 	
	Learn about a creature with its blood. 	APG
Clairaudience/Clairvoyance 	
	Hear or see at a distance for 1 min./level. 	CRB
Harrowing 	F 	You use a Harrow deck to tell a fortune for yourself or someone else. 	ISWG
Locate Weakness 	
	You roll damage twice when you roll damage for a critical hit and take the best damage. 	UC
Seek Thoughts 	
	Detects thinking creatures’ thoughts. 	APG
Share Language, Communal 	
	As share language, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC
Spherescry 	F 	Remotely view through spheres that have consumed some portion of the caster's body. Spherescry cannot be discovered by normal methods of magical detection. 	CTR
Tongues 	
	Speak and understand any language. 	CRB
Unravel Destiny 	
	A target suffers penalties to checks depending on how many hero points it has, and takes damage if it uses them. 	APG


Evocation
Battering Blast 	
	You hurl a fist-sized ball of force resembling a sphere of spikes to ram a designated creature or object. 	DoG
BlackLight 	
	You create an area of darkness impenetrable even to darkvision, but you can see normally within it. 	CS
Campfire Wall 	
	Creates a shelter around a campfire. 	APG
Chain of Perdition 	
	Creates a floating chain of force. 	UC
Channel the Gift 	
	Channel magical power into target to fuel their spellcasting. The next 3rd level or lower spell target casts does not expend a spell slot; instead you use your spell slot to power their spell. 	GaM
Daylight 	
	60-ft. radius of bright light. 	CRB
Diamond Spray 	
	A cone of tiny, sparkling slivers as hard and sharp as filed diamonds springs from your outstretched fingers at tremendous speed. 	AP:LoF
Distracting Cacophony 	
	Noise makes it difficult to cast. 	UM
Draconic Reservoir 	
	Subject can absorb energy damage and enhance melee attacks with it. 	APG
Elemental Aura 	
	Creates an aura of energy around you. 	APG
Fireball 	
	1d6 damage per level, 20-ft. radius. 	CRB
Force Punch 	
	Target takes force damage and is pushed away. 	UM
Heatstroke 	
	As ray of exhaustion plus 1d4 nonlethal damage and characters wearing heavy clothing or armor of any sort take a –4 penalty on their saves. 	StLC
Hydraulic Torrent 	
	Creates torrent of water that bull rushes any creature in its path. 	APG
Lightning Bolt 	
	Electricity deals 1d6/level damage. 	CRB
Pain Strike 	
	Inflicts 1d6 nonlethal damage 1 round/level. 	APG
Sheet Lightning 	

	RG
Tiny Hut 	
	Creates shelter for 10 creatures. 	CRB
Twilight Knife 	
	Floating knife attacks with you. 	APG
Wind Wall 	
	Deflects arrows, smaller creatures, and gases. 	CRB

Illusion
Dazzling Blade, Mass 	
	RG
Displacement 	
	Attacks miss subject 50% of the time. 	CRB
Illusory Poison 	
	Coat a weapon with phantasmal poison. 	GnoG
Illusory Script 	M 	Only select creatures can read text. 	CRB
Invisibility Sphere 	
	Makes everyone within 10 ft. invisible. 	CRB
Loathsome Veil 	
	Nauseate and/or sicken weak creatures. 	UM
Major Image 	
	As silent image, plus sound, smell and thermal effects. 	CRB
Vision of Hell 	
	Illusory hellscape makes creatures shaken. 	UM


Transmutation
Anthropomorphic Animal 	
	Animal becomes bipedal. 	UM
Ape Walk 	
	Target gains climb 30 and +8 racial bonus on Climb skill checks. 	StLC
Beast Shape I 	
	You take the form and some of the powers of a Small or Medium animal. 	CRB
Blink 	
	You randomly vanish and reappear for 1 round per level. 	CRB
Burrow 	
	Target gains a burrow speed of 15. 	UM
Countless Eyes 	
	Extra eyes give all-around vision. 	UM
Darkvision, Communal 	
	As darkvision, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC
Devolution 	
	Target eidolon temporarily loses 1 evolution +1/five levels. 	APG
Enter Image 	
	Transfers your consciousness to an object bearing your likeness. 	APG
Eruptive Pustules 	
	Acid boils burst when you are attacked. 	UM
Excruciating Deformation 	
	Target takes Dex and Con damage. 	UM
Flame Arrow 	
	Arrows deal +1d6 fire damage. 	CRB
Flash Fire 	
	Ammunition in the targeted firearm creates a tremendous flash capable of blinding the weapon’s bearer and those around him. 	UC
Fly 	
	Subject flies at speed of 60 ft. 	CRB
Gaseous Form 	
	Subject becomes insubstantial and can fly slowly. 	CRB
Haste 	
	One creature/level moves faster, +1 on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves. 	CRB
Hostile Levitation 	
	Levitates the targeted creature up off the ground. 	UC
Keen Edge 	
	Doubles normal weapon's threat range. 	CRB
Magic Weapon, Greater 	
	Weapon gains +1 bonus/four levels (max +5). 	CRB
Monstrous Physique I 	
	Take the form and some of the powers of a Small or Medium monstrous humanoid. 	UM
Pup Shape 	
	Transforms a single animal or magical beast into a younger and cuter version of itself for a short period of time. 	UC
Resinous Skin 	
	You gain DR 5/piercing and +4 to CMD against disarm attempts. 	UC
Secret Page 	
	Changes one page to hide its real content. 	CRB
Shifting Sand 	
	Creates difficult terrain and erases tracks, can carry along some creatures and objects. 	APG
Shrink Item 	
	Object shrinks to one-sixteenth size. 	CRB
Slow 	
	One subject/level takes only one action/round, –1 to AC, Reflex saves, and attack rolls. 	CRB
Spider Climb, Communal 	
	As spider climb, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC
Strangling Hair 	
	Your hair animates and grapples. 	UM
Touch Injection 	
	You can deliver an infusion, elixir, poison, or potion as a touch attack. 	UC
Undead Anatomy I 	
	Take the form and some of the powers of a Small or Medium undead. 	UM
Versatile Weapon 	
	Weapon bypasses some DR. 	APG
Water Breathing 	
	Subjects can breathe underwater. 	CRB


4th-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells from Paizo
Spell Name 	M/F 	Description 	Source
Abjuration
Curse of Magic Negation 	M 	Target gains the negated spellblight. 	UM
Dimensional Anchor 	
	Bars extradimensional movement. 	CRB
Fire Trap 	M 	Opened object deals 1d4 damage + 1/level. 	CRB
Globe of Invulnerability, Lesser 	
	Stops 1st- through 3rd-level spell effects. 	CRB
Nondetection, Communal 	M 	As nondetection, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC 	
Protection from Energy, Communal 	
	As protection from energy, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC
Remove Curse 	
	Frees object or person from curse. 	CRB
Stoneskin 	M 	Grants DR 10/adamantine. 	CRB
True Form 	
	Removes polymorph effects. 	APG

Conjuration
Acid Pit 	F 	Creates a pit with a layer of acid on the bottom. 	APG
Black Tentacles 	
	Tentacles grapple all creatures within a 20-ft. spread. 	CRB
Dimension Door 	
	Teleports you a short distance. 	CRB
Fleshworm Infestation 	
	Worms deal hp and Dex damage. 	UM
Ghost Wolf 	F 	Conjure a Large, quasi-real, wolf-like creature made of black smoke that radiates fear and functions as phantom steed, and which can make attacks. 	OoG
Infernal Healing, Greater 	
	Touch a creature with devils blood, giving it fast healing 4. 	ISWG
Minor Creation 	
	Creates one cloth or wood object. 	CRB
Phantom Chariot 	
	Conjures a quasi-real heavy chariot pulled by four horses. 	UC
Phantom Steed, Communal 	
	As phantom steed, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC
Secure Shelter 	
	Creates sturdy cottage. 	CRB
Solid Fog 	
	Blocks vision and slows movement. 	CRB
Summon Accuser 	
	Summons a single accuser devil from Hell to do your bidding. 	RG
Summon Monster IV 	
	Summons extraplanar creature to fight for you. 	CRB
Touch of Slime 	
	Touch infests a target with green slime. 	UM
Divination
Arcane Eye 	
	Invisible floating eye moves 30 ft./round. 	CRB
Detect Scrying 	
	Alerts you to magical eavesdropping. 	CRB
Locate Creature 	
	Indicates direction to familiar creature. 	CRB
Named Bullet 	
	Imbues ammunition with accuracy against a specific creature type. 	UC
Scrying 	F 	Spies on subject from a distance. 	CRB
Share Senses 	
	See/hear/smell what your familiar is. 	APG
Symbol of Revelation 	M 	Triggered symbol reveals illusions. 	UM
Tongues, Communal 	
	As tongues, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC



Evocation
Agonize 	
	Pain encourages an outsider to obey you. 	UM
Ball Lightning 	
	Flying balls of lightning deal 3d6 electricity damage each. 	APG
Detonate 	M 	Inflicts 1d8/level energy damage to all creatures within 15 ft. 	APG
Dragon's Breath 	
	Gives you a dragon's breath weapon. 	APG
Fire Shield 	
	Creatures attacking you take fire damage; you're protected from heat or cold. 	CRB
Hurricane Blast 	
	Creates a severe blast of wind. 	AP:LoF
Ice Storm 	
	Hail deals 5d6 damage in cylinder 40 ft. across. 	CRB
Resilient Sphere 	
	Force globe protects but traps one subject. 	CRB
River of Wind 	
	A stream of wind causes nonlethal damage and can knock down or push creatures. 	APG
Shout 	
	Deafens all within cone and deals 5d6 sonic damage. 	CRB
Telekinetic Charge 	
	Launches an ally through the air. 	UC
Vitriolic Mist 	
	As fire shield, except acid damage. 	UM
Volcanic Storm 	
	Hot rocks deal 5d6 damage. 	UM
Wall of Fire 	
	Deals 2d4 fire damage out to 10 ft. and 1d4 out to 20 ft. Passing through wall deals 2d6 damage + 1/level. 	CRB
Wall of Ice 	
	Ice plane creates wall or hemisphere creates dome. 	CRB
Illusion
Hallucinatory Terrain 	
	Makes one type of terrain appear like another (field as forest, or the like). 	CRB
Illusory Wall 	
	Wall, floor, or ceiling looks real, but anything can pass through. 	CRB
Invisibility, Greater 	
	As invisibility, but subject can attack and stay invisible. 	CRB
Phantasmal Killer 	
	Fearsome illusion kills subject or deals 3d6 damage. 	CRB
Rainbow Pattern 	
	Lights fascinate 24 HD of creatures. 	CRB
Shadow Conjuration 	
	Mimics conjuration below 4th level, but only 20% real. 	CRB
Shadow Step 	
	Teleport from one shadow to another. 	UM
Shocking Image 	
	As mirror image, but the duplicates emit electrical damage when destroyed. 	UC
Simulacrum, Lesser 	M 	Creates a double of a weak creature. 	UM
Wandering Star Motes 	
	Outlines subject and produces light as a sunrod. 	APG

Transmutation
Age Resistance, Lesser 	
	Ignore penalties from middle age. 	UM
Animal Aspect, Greater 	
	As animal aspect, but you gain two animal qualities. 	UC
Beast Shape II 	
	You take the form and some of the powers of a Tiny or Large animal. 	CRB
Calcific Touch 	
	Touch attack slows target, 1d4 Dex damage. 	APG
Darkvision, Greater 	
	See 120 ft. in total darkness. 	UM
Elemental Body I 	
	Turns you into a Small elemental. 	CRB
Enlarge Person, Mass 	
	1 humanoid creature/level doubles in size. 	CRB
Firefall 	
	Causes fire to burst up, dealing 2d6 fire damage. 	APG
Magic Siege Engine, Greater 	
	Siege engine gains +1 on targeting and damage rolls for every four caster levels. 	UC
Mnemonic Enhancer 	F 	Wizard Only. Prepare extra spells or retain one just cast. 	CRB
Monstrous Physique II 	
	Take the form and some of the powers of a Tiny or Large monstrous humanoid. 	UM
Obsidian Flow 	
	Converts the surface of the ground into molten glass. 	UC
Reduce Person, Mass 	
	As reduce person, but affects 1 humanoid creature/level. 	CRB
Ride the Waves 	
	Target can breathe water and swim. 	UM
Stone Shape 	
	Sculpts stone into any shape. 	CRB
Symbol of Slowing 	M 	Triggered rune slows creatures. 	UM
Vermin Shape I 	
	Take the form and some of the powers of a Small or Medium vermin. 	UM


5th-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells from Paizo
Spell Name 	M/F 	Description 	Source

Abjuration
Break Enchantment 	
	Frees subjects from enchantments, transmutations, and curses. 	CRB
Covetous Aura 	
	Anytime a harmless spell of 3rd level or lower is cast within the area of effect, you may choose to gain the benefit of that spell as if it had also targeted you. 	ISWG
Dismissal 	
	Forces a creature to return to its native plane. 	CRB
Life Bubble 	
	Protects creature from sustained environmental effects. 	APG
Mage's Private Sanctum 	
	Prevents anyone from viewing or scrying an area for 24 hours. 	CRB
Soothe Construct 	
	Reduce the berserk chance of a construct. 	UM
Stoneskin, Communal 	M 	As stoneskin, but you may divide the duration among creatures touched. 	UC
Unbreakable Construct 	M 	Increase construct hardness or DR. 	UM
Wreath of Blades 	F 	Four mithral daggers speed around you, attacking nearby creatures and protecting your spellcasting from attacks of opportunity. 	UC

Conjuration
Acidic Spray 	M 	1d6/level acid damage plus 1 round of acid. 	UM
Cloudkill 	
	Kills 3 HD or less; 4–6 HD save or die, 6+ HD take Con damage. 	CRB
Corrosive Consumption 	
	Acidic patch damages an opponent. 	UM
Geyser 	
	Creates a geyser of boiling water. 	APG
Hostile Juxtaposition 	
	You create a dimensional link with a targeted creature, and switch spots with it. 	UC
Hungry Pit 	
	As create pit, but dealing 4d6 damage to those in it as it closes. 	APG
Mage's Faithful Hound 	
	Phantom dog can guard a location and attack intruders. 	CRB
Major Creation 	
	As minor creation, plus stone and metal. 	CRB
Planar Binding, Lesser 	
	Traps extraplanar creature of 6 HD or less until it performs a task. 	CRB
Secret Chest 	F 	Hides expensive chest on Ethereal Plane; you retrieve it at will. 	CRB
Summon Infernal Host 	
	Summon host devils. 	RG
Summon Monster V 	
	Summons extraplanar creature to fight for you. 	CRB
Teleport 	
	Instantly transports you as far as 100 miles per level. 	CRB
Wall of Stone 	
	Creates a stone wall that can be shaped. 	CRB
Divination
Contact Other Plane 	
	Lets you ask question of extraplanar entity. 	CRB
Prying Eyes 	
	1d4 + 1/level floating eyes scout for you. 	CRB
Symbol of Scrying 	M 	Triggered rune activates scrying sensor. 	UM
Telepathic Bond 	
	Link lets allies communicate. 	CRB



Evocation
Cone of Cold 	
	1d6/level cold damage. 	CRB
Fire Snake 	
	Creates a serpentine path of fire 5 ft. long/level that deals 1d6 fire damage/level. 	APG
Icy Prison 	
	Thick ice holds and damages the target. 	UM
Interposing Hand 	
	Hand provides cover against 1 opponent. 	CRB
Lightning Arc 	
	Targets in a line take 1d6 electricity/level. 	UM
Pain Strike, Mass 	
	As pain strike, but affects multiple creatures. 	APG
Sending 	
	Delivers short message anywhere, instantly. 	CRB
Sonic Thrust 	
	Sound moves targets away from you. 	UM
Wall of Force 	
	Wall is immune to damage. 	CRB
Wall of Sound 	
	Sonic wall deflects and damages creatures. 	UM

Illusion
Dream 	
	Sends message to anyone sleeping. 	CRB
False Vision 	M 	Fools scrying with an illusion. 	CRB
Mirage Arcana 	
	As hallucinatory terrain, plus structures. 	CRB
Nightmare 	
	Sends vision dealing 1d10 damage, fatigue. 	CRB
Persistent Image 	
	As major image, but with no concentration required. 	CRB
Phantasmal Web 	
	Catches subjects in illusory web. 	APG
Seeming 	
	Changes appearance of 1 person per 2 levels. 	CRB
Shadow Evocation 	
	Mimics evocation below 5th level, but only 20% real. 	CRB
Symbol of Striking 	M 	As symbol of death, but fills a 5-foot square. 	UC



Transmutation
Animal Growth 	
	One animal doubles in size. 	CRB
Baleful Polymorph 	
	Turns subject into harmless animal. 	CRB
Beast Shape III 	
	You take the form of a Diminutive or Huge animal, or Small or Medium magical beast. 	CRB
Echolocation 	
	Sonic sense gives you blindsight 40 ft. 	UM
Elemental Body II 	
	Turns you into a Medium elemental. 	CRB
Energy Siege Shot 	
	A Large siege engine deals energy damage that you designate with other effects depending on the type of energy you choose. 	UC
Fabricate 	M 	Transforms raw materials into finished items. 	CRB
Fickle Winds 	
	Wind walls selectively block attacks. 	UM
Lighten Object, Mass 	

	FoB
Monstrous Physique III 	
	Take the form and some of the powers of a Diminutive or Huge monstrous humanoid. 	UM
Overland Flight 	
	You fly at a speed of 40 ft. and can hustle over long distances. 	CRB
Passwall 	
	Creates passage through wood or stone wall. 	CRB
Planar Adaptation 	
	Resist harmful effects of other plane. 	APG
Plant Shape I 	
	Turns you into a Small or Medium plant. 	CRB
Polymorph 	
	Gives one willing subject a new form. 	CRB
Rapid Repair 	
	Construct gains fast healing 5. 	UM
Telekinesis 	
	Moves object, attacks creature, or hurls object or creature. 	CRB
Transmute Mud to Rock 	
	Transforms two 10-ft. cubes per level. 	CRB
Transmute Rock to Mud 	
	Transforms two 10-ft. cubes per level. 	CRB
Treasure Stitching 	M 	Objects on cloth become embroidered. 	APG
Undead Anatomy II 	
	Take the form and some of the powers of a Tiny or Large undead. 	UM
Vermin Shape II 	
	As vermin shape, but Tiny or Large. 	UM
Universal
Permanency 	M 	Makes certain spells permanent. 	CRB
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 18, 2011)

Strahd may go with a cleric, and the paladin could provide some healing.

Scott, the arcanist niche looks wide open if you're interested


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2011)

'k boss


----------



## kinem (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds good


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2011)

basic Information

```
abil   cost    score    adjt
Str   00    10    ---
Dex    03    13    ---
Con    02    12    ---
Int    05    14    +4 (human +2, lv 4 +1, lv 8 +1)
Wis    05    14    ---
Cha    05    14    ---

Chaotic Good Human male wixard (transmuter) 9 

Hp: 6+1+4*8+8=47

A/C:     Touch:     Flat footed:     [dex: +1]

[B][U]Saves: base abil misc total[/U][/B]
[B]Fort[/B]    +xx  +   +  + 
[B]Ref[/B]     +xx  +   +  + 
[B]Will[/B]     +xx +   +  +

traits:
1:
2:

Feats:
Race:
cl1
cl3
cl5
w5
cl7
cl9

skill points:
2*9 (class) + 4*9 (abil) + 1*9 (race) + 1*9 (fav class) = 18+36+18= 72


Acrobatics (dex)           + 1   --    +6    +7    +14   (boots)
Climb (Str)                +20   +3    +3    +6    +32   (gloves) 
Craft
  (Bowyer/fletcher) (Int)  +20   +3    +5    +2    +30 
  (FEAT, CSTR LVL = 20) 
Handle Animal (Cha)        +10   +3    +4    ---   +17 
Heal (Wis)                 +20   +3    +6    +4    +33   (FEAT) 
Knowledge
  (dungeoneering) (Int)    +20   +3    +5    ---   +28 
  (geography) (Int)        +20   +3    +5    ---   +28 
  (nature) (Int)           +20   +3    +5    ---   +28 
  (arcane) (int)           ---   --    +5    +20   +25   (headband) 
  (Planes) (int)           ---   --    +5    +20   +25   (headband) 
Perception (Wis)           +20   +3    +6    ---   +29 
Profession (hunter) (Wis)  +15   +3    +6    ---   +24 
Ride (Dex)                 +14   +3    +5    ---   +22
Spellcraft (Int)           +15   +3    +5    ---   +23 
Stealth (Dex)              +20   +3    +7    ---   +30   (ring +10**) 
Survival (Wis)             +20   +3    +6    +4    +33 
  (FEAT) (+10 for tracking) 
Swim (Str)                 +15   +3    +4    +5    +27   (gloves) 





Items: (50,000 gp)

[B][U]Items:                    cost     weight[/U][/B]
dagger,adamentine +1               5 002.0 gp  
Non magic adamentine daggers 1    3 001 gp
Boat, Folding                      7 200.0 gp     
decanter of endless water          4 500.0 gp     
Sustaining Spoon                   5 400.0 gp     

Handy haversack                    2 000.0 gp     Slot: back
belt of physical perfection: +6  144 000.0 gp     Slot: Waist
boots stride/spring                  500.0 gp     Slot: feet
Cloak of Resistance +3             9 000.0 gp     Slot: shoulders
gloves of swimming and climbing    6 250.0 gp     Slot: hands
headband of Mental +6             144 000.0 gp     Slot: headband
   Superiority-skills: know planes & arcane
necklace adaptation                9 000.0 gp     Slot: neck **
Amulet of natural armor +5        50 000.0 gp     Slot: neck
Ring of force shield Cost          4 250.0 gp   Slot: hand 2



potion haste           0             750.0 gp     
bulls strength                        450.0 gp
   000
cats grace                             450.0 gp
   000
bear's endurance                       450.0 gp
   000
owl's wisdom                           450.0 gp
   000
eagle's splendor                   450.0 gp
   000
fox's cunning                      450.0 gp
   000

Wands: 

bonded object: wand
```


----------



## Ballistic (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm starting on fleshing out my pally and do you want a background? This seems to be a straight dungeon crawl and dosen't rally call for a fleshed out background, in my opinion.

Also I have some family business to attend to this weekend and will be out of town. I will try to post my character by then but can not make the promise


----------



## kinem (Oct 20, 2011)

This may be a dungeon crawl but it's still D&D (well, PF). You don't have to write a book - we aren't playing 2nd edition - but I certainly want some PC background and descriptive characterization.

Why does he do what he does? Does he have a life beyond adventuring? Does he have petty indulgences like drinking or a certain type of music? Note that Traits don't just give mechanical benefits - they are tied to your background and may give you ideas.

Much of it could be developed during the course of play - since, after all, that might not be long if he dies horribly right away  - but you should have a sense of what he's like.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes. I'm building a dwarf cleric


----------



## kinem (Oct 20, 2011)

Rogues' Gallery is up.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 23, 2011)

Do alternate racial traits count against our 2 traits?

Oh, and how is the stealth skill affected by items from 3.5 that grant bonuses to only Hide or Move Silently?


----------



## kinem (Oct 23, 2011)

"Racial traits" despite the name are a separate subsystem from "Traits", so it wouldn't count against them.

No 3.5 material is allowed; Pathfinder SRD only.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2011)

FYI work in progress-slow as therre is a spell book to build. UGH!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2011)

kinem - I posted Gorash - Dwarf cleric in the RG.
please check and comment as necessary.


----------



## kinem (Oct 25, 2011)

I know that character creation can take a while, especially for spellcasters.

Strahd, although I haven't gone over everything, it mostly looks fine from what I have checked. The only exceptions are in the equipment section. Magic armor or weapons cost the price of the normal item + masterwork cost + magic cost.

For example, I assume you meant to take the "agile" breastplate +2. The cost is 400 + 150 + 4000 = 4550 gp.

Likewise, the cost of a +1 warhammer is 12 + 300 + 2000 = 2312 gp.

Even aside from that, you went a little over the 50k gp limit.

Where are you putting your favored class bonuses? Your hp should be 9d8 + 18 = 8 + 5 x 8 + 18 = 66 (or add 9 for 75 if that's where the favored class bonuses went).

You should note your main attacks, e.g.:
warhammer +12/+7 melee (1d8+6, crit 20/x3)

BTW, your own casting of 0th-level spells has no daily limit in PF. A scroll of them could still have some use (since you are then free to choose different 0th level spells that day), but I just wanted to remind people since it's a notable change from 3.5.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 25, 2011)

A recent employment upgrade:

second shift at a factory job-right noww really tired-still doing ssercie calls during the day as well.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 25, 2011)

kinem said:


> Even aside from that, you went a little over the 50k gp limit.
> 
> Where are you putting your favored class bonuses? Your hp should be 9d8 + 18 = 8 + 5 x 8 + 18 = 66 (or add 9 for 75 if that's where the favored class bonuses went).
> 
> ...




I dropped the magical boots.
I'll invest the favored class points into HP


----------



## kinem (Oct 25, 2011)

Scott, upgrade sounds like good news - I hope 

Will this cut into your PBP gaming time though?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 25, 2011)

There will definately be a cut in my time on a computer. Factory work does not leave much time for goofin off.


----------



## kinem (Oct 25, 2011)

No doubt. Do you think you'll still be able to play at a reasonably fast pace?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 26, 2011)

The trip there and the trip home are about 45 mines each, except the trip home has a denny' about half way back-And it has wifi. It is that right now I am also doing some service calls as well as the second shift factory work. I might miss posting a day, but 2 days in a row? highly unlikely.


----------



## kinem (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds good.

I know it's a busy time, with the big holiday weekend upon us.

Let's assume that the PCs have adventured together before and have some degree of trust between them.


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2011)

While we wait for character creation completion, we can do a bit of roleplaying. The IC thread is now up.

Father Jared, high priest of Pelor, has invited you to the temple to discuss an urgent matter. You are in the city of Pitchfield in the Kingdom of Sunndi.


----------



## kinem (Oct 28, 2011)

[MENTION=6683661]Ballistic[/MENTION]: Hope you had a good trip. Any progress on the paladin?

BTW Warshrike you get one more feat. PF feats are 1,3,5,7,9,...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2011)

Wizard: progress occurring

the hard thing of choosing spells is paring down to a reasonable cost.

Just in case you were not aware: for spells not gained per level gained, the left over spells have to be bought as scrolls and then writtn in the book. each book has 100 pages and each spell takes 1 page pr level of spell.

for example: a fifth level spell costs 25*9*5 gp=1125 gp, just for 1 spell. then to write it it costs an additional 250 go and 5 pages. so for the simple selection of say .. .. .. ..5 spells you are looking at 6875 and 1/4 of a spell book. that is 1/8 of the spending budget. and only 1 level of spells. 

so very frustrating.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh, and by the way, the Wizard is just a little mad, touched or otherwise not playing with a full deck.


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Wizard: progress occurring
> 
> the hard thing of choosing spells is paring down to a reasonable cost.
> 
> ...




True, but it's generally considered a fair tradeoff for the flexibility that the wizard has.

You may want to have 2 spellbooks: the first for spell levels 0-3, the 2nd for levels 4 & 5. That way you won't have to worry about running out of pages and it's easy to tell which spell is in which book.

BTW I am considering for flavor reasons allowing wizards to learn witch spells at +1 spell level (and vice versa). Incidentally, one effect of this would be allowing you some minor access to healing spells, for example Cure Light Wounds as a 2nd level spell. Let me know how you feel about this, but don't feel obligated to change your spell selection.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 30, 2011)

Get your wizard a Deck of Illusions, at least then he can make believe he's playing with a full deck. 

And thx for the feat, i'll get right on it.


----------



## kinem (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't know what became of Ballistic but I think it's safe to say by now that he has proven to be unreliable. We will proceed without him.

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], in place of a bonded item or familiar, I will let a wizard choose a bonus feat at 1st level. Let me know if you want to do that or not. As usual for wizard bonus feats, the feat must be a metamagic feat, an item creation feat, or Spell Mastery.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 2, 2011)

Are we going to be ok without a fighter type? I could rebuild to some form of Barbarian/Rogue if needed. Alot less skills tho.


----------



## kinem (Nov 2, 2011)

There are certainly no guarantees that any kind of party will be OK in the ToH, but I'd say a rogue is more important than a fighter. There are a few tough combats though.

I will open recruiting for one more PC. He may end up joining you later.

The "other adventurers" that might be sent to join your quest were intended to allow an opportunity to replace dead PCs (with the same players, if you want).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 2, 2011)

Maybe [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] is up to another game as a fighter in Greyhawk's Tomb of Horror.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 9, 2011)

Scott you don't need to pay full scroll price for your spells in 3.5, not sure if PF messed with this, but you can pay a fee to copy the spell in your spellbook at 50 gold per spell level. It's in the DMG and SRD.



> In most cases, wizards charge a fee for the privilege of copying spells  from their spellbooks. This fee is usually equal to the spell’s level ×  50 gp.




Also if you're starting at a level where you can afford it, always get a blessed book instead of a plain old regular spell book. Memorize your spells and hide the BB in your handy harversack. Carry a fake plain spellbook on your person, trapped with explosive runes and sepia snake sigils for when the DM decides to have it get snatched.


----------



## kinem (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't know how most people do it, but I've always seen scroll buying being used to stock a wizard's spellbook when creating PCs above 1st level. That is the method I'll use (and for NPCs too). Copying from another wizard's book is possible but must be done in play as it implies a degree of trust and alliance between the wizards.

It may be moot though since this game has seen no activity for a week. 

Scott Dewar unfortunately has more important problems to deal with.

[MENTION=54955]WarShrike[/MENTION], [MENTION=24609]Strahd_Von_Zarovich[/MENTION] : SRD shopping overload? The opportunity to add a few more items didn't go over as well as I expected  Strahd, I see you didn't pick spells yet either.

No new recruit. I could probably get one from another site, but I'm thinking it may not be worth it.

Should we call off the game?

It could be a long time before Scott's back in the game. 

Could we begin with 2 players? Sure; even a 1 PC game is possible. Encounters could be scaled down if need be. But no game can work if the players are just not into it.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 10, 2011)

I love the Tomb of Horrors. If you concede to making it a 3.5 game I would join despite being so busy it's coming out of my nose 

For players, you could always get people from the Giant in the Playground forums. Or you could host the game there, I have an account there as well. But the percentage who know and have played the module will be higher, and the powergaming will be much more emphasized.

As for playing full scroll price for spells - that's a common mistake, one I made when I rolled my first character here (a level 20 Wizard, lol was that a lot of work for a newbie). It's absolutely fine if you want to make this a house rule (Wizards need a nerf) but it's not a universal one and most experienced 3.5ers will know about this. But there are so many issues with starting above level 1 anyway, it can't really be equated with a regular 1 to x game.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 10, 2011)

I need to finish the spell list.
As for items - I finished it.


----------



## kinem (Nov 10, 2011)

Strahd, I was referring to the IC thread where the option was given of taking out a loan against the fee you're getting. WarShrike asked about it.

He hasn't been here in over a week though. This is not a viable pace. Adding more players would result in more activity but not a faster game in cases where a decision needs to be made by all (which is pretty common), or everyone needs to act in combat.

Sorry, guys, but I am calling off the game. I may try again to run this module some time in the future. Thanks to everyone for giving it a shot and for a short but fun bit of RP.

I may soon try to start a different game that might attract more interest.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 11, 2011)

I've been checking in every day. I don't want anything from the list. I'm good to go.


----------



## kinem (Nov 11, 2011)

[MENTION=54955]WarShrike[/MENTION]: You should have posted that you weren't getting anything then. How was I supposed to know what you were up to?

Well, with 2 active players we can give it a try after all.

We will start when [MENTION=24609]Strahd_Von_Zarovich[/MENTION] picks his spells.

When we resume, the active PCs will have just arrived at the island.

Since Scott Dewar won't be able to join us for a while, Bernidect has been afflicted with a mysterious dream from which he can't wake up. If he recovers he'll teleport to join the rest of the party.

You'll be joined by a bit of NPC muscle in the form of Gruskin. Gruskin is a burly half-orc fighter whose heart is in the right place, but he is stupid even by orc standards. If he had fallen in with the wrong crowd he might easily have become evil, but he has become a respected member of the community. Normally he works as a guard for the temple, and the priests say he has been trained well. Somehow he got wind of the mission and was determined to join it. He knows he's not good at planning or making decisions or examining stuff, so he leaves that to others most of the time. He wears spiked plate armor and wields a flaming polearm which he calls Poker.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 12, 2011)

WarShrike said:


> I've been checking in every day. I don't want anything from the list. I'm good to go.




Same here ... I will finish the spell list by Sunday.


----------



## kinem (Nov 15, 2011)

Strahd, I see that you prepared _raise dead_ but don't have the 5000 gp diamond material component. I will allow you to have borrowed a suitable diamond from Father Jared with the understanding that you will return it if the spell does not prove necessary.


----------



## cool hand luke (Nov 17, 2011)

do you need more players?  I'd be interested, though I've done a ton of 3.5, never done the pathfinder stuff before but I've heard it's not to hard to figure out.


----------



## kinem (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi.

Yes, looking for one more player. Pretty much any class could fit, though another spellcaster might be best. Not much has happened yet so it would be easy to fit in another PC; the downside of that is it remains to be seen if this game can even get off the ground.

Pathfinder isn't hard to understand if you know 3.5, but what can be hard at first is keeping track of what has changed from 3.5. A lot of things have, so it's best to consult the PFSRD a lot; don't go by memory. Some things to keep in mind are mentioned here. Other changes include that rogues can sneak attack undead, but there are a lot of less obvious things like Still Spell is now useless when grappled, and some feats have changed though the names remain the same.


----------



## cool hand luke (Nov 17, 2011)

arcane or divine spellcaster?  what's the party makeup so far?


----------



## kinem (Nov 18, 2011)

The party consists of the following:

Gorash - dwarven cleric
Ungroth - half-orc rogue

Gruskin - NPC half-orc fighter, leaves decisions to others

Not currently with the party:
Bernedict - wizard but unfortunately his player has taken ill and may not be able to participate. 

The IC is here.


----------



## cool hand luke (Nov 18, 2011)

For something totally different then whats in the party how about a halfling sorcerer?  lots of charisma, and hiding behind all the meaty types?


----------



## kinem (Nov 18, 2011)

That sounds fine. If you want to get started, come up with the basics and I could retroactively write you into the IC since not much has happened yet. You could then finish building the PC, since I don't expect combat right away.


----------



## cool hand luke (Nov 18, 2011)

cool, I'll get working on it.  Do you have a specific character sheet you want me to use?


----------



## kinem (Nov 18, 2011)

No specific sheet. The RG is here. Don't forget CMB/CMD which are PF's replacement for grapple scores and other things.

Have you read the IC?


----------



## cool hand luke (Nov 18, 2011)

cool, didn't know about the rogue gallery.  I've just started reading the IC, will probably finish tonight.


----------



## cool hand luke (Nov 19, 2011)

finished reading the IC, quick question, with the lack of players, and my high charisma, what do you think of the leadership feat?  It could get us a 7th level cohort.


----------



## kinem (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm going to have to say no on leadership, as I don't want more NPCs with the party and the cohort could lead to problems if played as another PC.

Let me know when you have enough for me to write you in.


----------



## cool hand luke (Nov 19, 2011)

no problem, I'd rather not have a cohort anyway, I'll have a character sheet posted in the RG shortly, and then we can start working me in.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 19, 2011)

kinem said:


> Strahd, I see that you prepared _raise dead_ but don't have the 5000 gp diamond material component. I will allow you to have borrowed a suitable diamond from Father Jared with the understanding that you will return it if the spell does not prove necessary.




Roger that.


----------



## cool hand luke (Nov 19, 2011)

I just posted my sheet in the rogues gallery.  what is the code to do the spoiler text to break things up?

Let me know what you think, where I messed up, etc.
Also, do you get stat bonuses every 4 levels in pathfinder?


----------



## kinem (Nov 20, 2011)

I haven't checked the math but looks fine so far.

Yes, you get the stat bonus every 4th level in PF as in 3.5.

The spoiler tags are like this, but use [] instead of {}:

{sblock=whatever} text {/sblock}


----------



## cool hand luke (Nov 21, 2011)

okay, I think my character is good to go.  I'll pretty up the sheet tonight, but it should be accurate, how do you want to work me in?


----------



## kinem (Nov 21, 2011)

You're already in. See the IC.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2012)

[MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION], I am sorry to have disappeared so soon after character creation, but my exit was a sudden hospital visit involving an immediate medically induced coma for almost 2 of the 3 months of my hospital stay.

ps it took me a while to find this thread


----------



## kinem (Jun 1, 2012)

Scott, I hope you're doing well. I know what happened and don't blame you for disappearing. Unlike some people, it's not like you could have popped in easily and explained that you'd be away for a while.

This game, however, is dead. Not just skeleton dead (and thus liable to reanimate); doorknob dead. The party didn't even make it into the tomb. Perhaps some day I'll give ToH another shot.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2012)

Just did a quick looky look and the character was never quite finished. oh well.


----------

